# DA's Cheese Appetizers



## CatPat (Sep 2, 2013)

These are very simple and they are so good!
Ingredients:
Unique crackers or the small cocktail breads of rye or pumpernickel
Boursin spreading cheese
Fresh cherries pitted and sliced
Almond nuts slivers

Spread the cracker or the bread with the generous amount of the cheese and put the sliced cherry and the almond sliver on top.

Gwen used the Triscuit crackers one time and it was nice also.

~Cat


----------

